#  10     61   .

## LML

10  2016 ,  ,  21.00  21.59  
 -  61     , 
  FM-. 
          . 
 http://avtokanal61.ru/index.php?topic=1894

  - *61* 10.12.2016 .

  ,  FM     2   70 . 
 : 10  2016   21.00  21.59 . 
     , 15  .
1  21.00-21.14   145.450-145.550 
2  21.15-21.29   438.450-438.550 
3  21.30-21.44   145.450-145.550 
4  21.45-21.59   438.450-438.550 
  .

: 
145.450-145.550   438.450-438.550     25 . 
      . 
    145.500      QSY.
      ,     .
 
    (   QTH- )
  : 001 KN97TG.
   ,    .
  :
" 145" -    145 .
" 438" -    438 .
" ALL" -     145  438 .
" " -     (check log) 
  ,   ,     .
      .      3 . 

  .        
 , 
      9  , 
  , 

   :  ,  ,   (145, 438, ALL  )   . 

      ,        (Cabrillo, )       contest@radiodon.ru  17.12.2016 .
    ,          .           : 
1   145  - 1 ;
1   438  - 2 ;
   QTH-. 
 QSO   QTH-    1 .      ,   . 

 http://avtokanal61.ru/index.php?topic=1894

P.S.    * 438,5*  ( 433,5 )     .

----------

